# 12 Uncovered Live Electrical Panels



## Rider Rick (Dec 28, 2009)

How would you handle this?I'm inspecting sheetrock nailing on a 12 unit apartment building and the State is responsible for all Electrical Inspections.I gave the owner three choices before I would leave the job site.1. Install the panel covers.2. Call the Electrical Inspector.3. Post a Stop Work.The owner said he has been building for a long time and never heard of such a thing and he wouldn't put the covers on because they would get drywall mud on them.No answer at the State office or the electrical inspectors cell phone.Thank you,Rick

View attachment 1288


View attachment 1288


/monthly_2010_05/572953da0384b_12-22-09003small.jpg.9bbc8bd406187d6b16d23f00404fb6ec.jpg


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: 12 Uncovered Live Electrical Panels

Why are the panels energized?

I have seen cardboard covers installed covering the entire panel with a notice HOT PANEL DO NOT REMOVE COVER on the cover.


----------



## Alias (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: 12 Uncovered Live Electrical Panels

How friendly are you with your local utility lineman?  We only have one and I have him on speed dial.

If I saw this, I would 1) question why it was hot, 2) require it to be covered, and, if all else fails, 3) have the service disconnected at the pole.

Oh, you need power.....put in a temporary service or comply with the code.

Sue, it's a small town afterall.....................


----------



## Rider Rick (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: 12 Uncovered Live Electrical Panels

The owner said the panels were energizied to run heat for the sheetrock mud.

Rick


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: 12 Uncovered Live Electrical Panels

You have a violation of NFPA 70E 215.1, the document OSHA uses regarding electrical safety. I'm sure they would be very interested in this practice.


----------



## raider1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: 12 Uncovered Live Electrical Panels

I agree with Chris,

This is a major OSHA violation.



			
				mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Why are the panels energized?I have seen cardboard covers installed covering the entire panel with a notice HOT PANEL DO NOT REMOVE COVER on the cover.


Cardboard is not a suitable barrier to protect personnel from energized parts.

Chris


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: 12 Uncovered Live Electrical Panels

Rick,

I don't understand some of this.  Did the State Inspector approve the electric final; which allowed the meter to be installed and the electric to be turned on; or did they hot wire the house from the T-Pole?

How did they pass electric final inspection without a cover on the panel?  Were all the other electric outlets uncovered?

If the house was energized to heat the place for tape and float; why turn on the electric before the wallboard nailing inspection?

What would I have done?  I've never seen a wallboard nailing that I couldn't fail; and back it up with code; until this was cleared up.

If the Electrical was inspected by State Inspectors; Texas would have had to of hired several thousands of State inspectors to conduct all the inspection during the last decade.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Rider Rick (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: 12 Uncovered Live Electrical Panels

Thank you to all that replied.

Uncle Bob,

1. Did the electrical inspector approved the electrical final? I did not ask but would say NO.

2. Were all the other electric outlets cover? No just roughed in.

3. I didn't think of failing the sheetrock nailing for the energized electrical panels.

Rick


----------



## chris kennedy (Dec 28, 2009)

Re: 12 Uncovered Live Electrical Panels

FWIW here is the 70E.



> 215.1 Covers for Wiring System Components Covers for wiring system components shall be in place with all associated hardware, and there shall be no unprotected openings.


Also the commentary following 215.1 in the 70E Handbook.



> All unused openings in an electrical enclosure must be closed to afford protection substantially equivalent to the wall of the equipment.  All fasteners must be completely installed on all covers.  Doors must be closed and latched.  The objective of the requirement in Section 215.1 is to protect workers from contact with any exposed energized electrical conductor or circuit part with a body part of conductive object.  An opening in an enclosure subjects workers to the introduction of contamination or conductive dust in equipment, which could result in an arcing fault.


----------

